# Udinese - Juventus: 1-4



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Udinese - Juventus commenti live

Non usate il topic come una chat


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

forza udine...hanno una buona possibilità di vincere


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo in un pareggio...


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Gol clamoroso mangiato da Lichsteiner


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Lichsteiner è diventato veramente forte. Comunque Pirlo ha di nuovo fatto un grande assist. Mamma mia questo è cambiato totalmente da quando sta alla Juventus.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Partita abbastanza equilibrata (per ora)


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Rigore per i gobbi più espulsione del portiere. Partita finita dopo 11 minuti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

bisogna ancora guardare questa serie a?? espulsione scandalosa


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Vabbe dai, il campionato è alla seconda giornata ed è già finito. ROTFL


----------



## tequilad (2 Settembre 2012)

Pazzesco.


----------



## KingGeorge (2 Settembre 2012)

Bha.


----------



## prd7 (2 Settembre 2012)

solito rigore regalato.


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Buono dai, quest'anno si vincono soldi facili. Altri 187 euro quasi in tasca dopo gli 80 della scorsa...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

che rabbia


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Assurdo, Giovinco sbatte con la testa addosso al portiere che salta dritto e non va addosso assolutamente al nanetto e rigore + rosso.


----------



## Butcher (2 Settembre 2012)

E dopo questa, mi sa che abbandono la Serie A. Almeno per quest'anno, è scandaloso.


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Questa comunque finisce in rissa, e ne godo parecchio. Questi ladri maledetti.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Il rigore ci puo' essere,ma come fai ad espellerlo???ahahahahahahah


----------



## Bawert (2 Settembre 2012)

Mammia mia che rigore.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Settembre 2012)

PASSI il rigore,ma l'espulsione?!?!?


----------



## hiei87 (2 Settembre 2012)

Incredibile...una delle trasferte più insidiose del campionato risolta sfacciatamente dopo 10 minuti dall'arbitro....qualcuno si è sorpreso del fatto che alla fine il top player non sia arrivato, il problema però è che il loro vero top player indossa sempre la casacca bianconera, ed è il loro 12esimo uomo...senza vergogna....


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Quando vedro spezzarsi il ginocchio di Pirlo potrò anche morire in pace. Spezzato male s'intende.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

la cosa più vergognosa sono i telecronisti che hanno detto che il rigore c'era, si devono vergognare


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2012)

il rigore ci sta ma il rosso assolutamente no


----------



## Polis (2 Settembre 2012)

Non ho visto noooooo....
Uffa però che palle espulsione dopo 12 min vuol dire partita finita.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

La partita era molto equilibrata.Rovinata!


----------



## Zenos (2 Settembre 2012)

Incredibile succede sempre e solo con la rube.sono tornati come prima e più di prima.


----------



## R41D3N (2 Settembre 2012)

Ti piace vincere facile eh...?


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

il toppleye.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Fanno passare la voglia di guardare la Serie A, passi il rigore? ma se il portiere salta dritto senza andare su Giovinco come fa ad essere rigore?


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahahah momento epico.

Appare la pubblicità della Snai mentre Compagnoni dice "Conte ha scomesso su Asamoah ed è una scommessa vinta".

Il cleb più scommettitore al Mondo


----------



## Isao (2 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E dopo questa, mi sa che abbandono la Serie A. Almeno per quest'anno, è scandaloso.


Quest'anno? La serie A è sempre stata così e non penso cambierà mai.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

"Ehhh ma a loro i rigori non li danno" ROTFL


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahahah momento epico.

Appare la pubblicità della Snai mentre Compagnoni dice "Conte ha scomesso su Asamoah ed è una scommessa vinta".

Il cleb più scommettitore al Mondo


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Alla Juve non danno 1 rigore da 1 anno (cit.)


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

2 rigori in 2 partite. Adesso voglio vedere se a fine campionato quando avranno più rigori che partite giocate si lamenteranno come facevano con noi l'anno scorso.


----------



## Prinz (2 Settembre 2012)

Diamogliele direttamente tutte vinte a tavolino a sto punto


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Sento dire che quello di Vucinic è un gran gol.

DIFFICILISSIMO.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Chissà per quanto tempo ancora continuerà il record di imbattibilità


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

Squillino le trombe, la Rube è campione d'italia per la 31esima volta


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia. Migliaia di trofei vinti solo in campo nazionale, in mezzo a questo squallore. Valore in europa rasente allo zero.


----------



## Francy (2 Settembre 2012)

Rigore inesistente, espulsione criminale...


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Boh ..ma perche' si presentano le altre squadre?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Incompetenza di Guidolin. Fabbrini era l'unico in partita e lo ha fatto uscire. Io avrei fatto a meno di un centrocampista,e magari mettere Fabbrini più arretrato ma doveva restare in campo. Di Natale è rimasto da solo li davanti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

sono già campioni d'italia


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2012)

no ma Armero è una gran giocatore ROTFL


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia passando da Southampton ManUtd a Udinese - Ladri è qualcosa di tristissimo. Per il clima, per il gioco, per i ladri, per gli arbitri, i tifosi. Per tutto. Un altro sport, un altro Mondo.


----------



## Polis (2 Settembre 2012)

Se le partite sulla carta più ostiche gliele sbloccano gli arbitri non c'è speranza.
Questi vincono a mani basse. Ora col giudice di porta han pure un compagno di squadra in più  [anzi 2]


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (2 Settembre 2012)

Siamo alle solite.. Rigore ed espulsione scandalose! Quest'anno siamo già a punteggio pieno,tre partite su tre di furti..

Vittoria già in tasca ed intanto si riposano con l'uomo in più

Ridicolo poi Compagnoni e la sua spiegazione


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2012)

i top player gia li hanno...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

La partita sarebbe stata anche bella. Purtroppo è stata rovinata dall'espulsione. Peccato,perchè all'inizio prometteva bene.


----------



## Bawert (2 Settembre 2012)

Partita regalata e praticamente chiusa.


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2012)

Basta basta basta, ho il vomito solo a vederli in campo e siamo appena alla seconda giornata


----------



## robs91 (2 Settembre 2012)

Solita ladrata dei gobbi.Cmq l'Udinese è davvero poca roba.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (2 Settembre 2012)

Speri di vedere l'Udinese in B molto presto. Quest'anno sono abbastanza ridicoli..


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Comunque questi han **** in tutto, per non parlare del calendario. Si trovano l'Udinese proprio quando sta a *****, noi sicuramente incontreremo questi nel loro massimo momento di forma.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

L'Udinese vincerà contro di noi, mica può perderle tutte...


----------



## Marilson (2 Settembre 2012)

se parlate con i gobbi saranno pronti a dire che il rigore di pazzini ieri non c'era e che quelli che rubano siamo noi ("Voi siete la mafia del calcio" Cit.)


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Peccato poteva essere una bella partita ed invece è andata così....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

ancora la state vedendo??? non so neanche chi ha segnato il terzo gol...il secondo tempo neanche lo guardo


----------



## robs91 (2 Settembre 2012)

Che cesso Lazzari per fortuna che non hanno ascoltato quel fenomeno di Allegri....


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> se parlate con i gobbi saranno pronti a dire che il rigore di pazzini ieri non c'era e che quelli che rubano siamo noi ("Voi siete la mafia del calcio" Cit.)



...e tuttosport farà dei titoloni per la grande vittoria.......


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Rotfl commento stupendo. "Sono fortissimi", "Arrivano in area con una facilità irrisoria".

Ma dai, giocano 16 contro 10 (che hanno giocato 120 minuti + rigori pochi giorni fa).


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...e tuttosport farà dei titoloni per la grande vittoria.......



l'ho detto oggi pomeriggio su un altro topic che dopo stasera sarebbero fioccati 8 e 9 su tuttosporc per la grande giuve


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Comunque i picchi di inutilità che raggiunge una società come l'Udinese raggiungono livelli ESTREMI.

Di gran lunga più inutili della fece liquida che non concima.


----------



## raducioiu (2 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Che cesso Lazzari per fortuna che non hanno ascoltato quel fenomeno di Allegri....


Più che altro per fortuna non hanno ascoltato i tanti tifosi che lo volevano (come altri mediocri dopo una stagione decente in piccole squadre)... Allegri non c'è la prova che lo volesse, mentre i tifosi me li ricordo.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Più che altro per fortuna non hanno ascoltato i tanti tifosi che lo volevano (come altri mediocri dopo una stagione decente in piccole squadre)... Allegri non c'è la prova che lo volesse, mentre i tifosi me li ricordo.



Si parlava di Lazzari e Costant, alla fine meglio Costant.


----------



## Prinz (2 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> se parlate con i gobbi saranno pronti a dire che il rigore di pazzini ieri non c'era e che quelli che rubano siamo noi ("Voi siete la mafia del calcio" Cit.)



non ti preoccupare, su facebook già è la sagra dei deliri. Ne ho dovute sopportare di scemenze lo scorso anno. Ma quest'anno niente sconti. Inutile proprio provare a ragionare con chi partorisce simili perle, mi limiterò ad insultare quelle vacche delle loro madri.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

comunque nessuno venga più a dirmi che dare pirlo ai gobbi non è stato un errore madornale


----------



## Bawert (2 Settembre 2012)

L'arbitro ha rovinato una partita che prometteva benissimo


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Lo Stile con la s maiuscola 

Continuano ad attaccare con una squadra che non sta giocando in campo.


----------



## robs91 (2 Settembre 2012)

Doppietta Giovinco


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Udinese ormai assente.


----------



## yelle (2 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> comunque nessuno venga più a dirmi che dare pirlo ai gobbi non è stato un errore madornale


ma nessuno venga più a dire che siamo stati noi a darlo ai gobbi 
per me pirlo è solo una personcina piccola piccola che dopo aver fatto ****** due anni ha preteso un trattamento di favore rifiutando le modalità contrattuali che vengono sempre offerte agli under 30. 
E comunque son qui che aspetto di vedere quanto durerà il suo fisico, visto che finalmente quest'anno gioca di nuovo la Champions. Spero bene che torni a far ******.


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2012)

che schifosi


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

L'Udinese ha smesso di giocare a calcio dopo l'esplulsione del portiere


----------



## yelle (2 Settembre 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeh, ma loro vincono contro tutto e tutti! Li odiano e li ostacolano (cit.)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2012)

Quanto odio l'udinese, uno dei mali del calcio italiano, prima o poi andranno in B questi spero


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Tranquilli che tra 3 settimane si riscattano alla grande


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Partita decisa dall'espulsione dai. L'Udinese aveva anche iniziato bene.


----------



## prd7 (2 Settembre 2012)

Lo dico ora, questa juve non vincerà lo scudetto. Non sembrano quelli dell'anno scorso, assolutamente.


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Soldi facili. Avanti così.


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2012)

L'Udinese è una squadra a fine ciclo. Ha perso tutti i calciatori che hanno caratterizzato il ciclo di Guidolin. Di Natale è alla frutta. E' una squadra che deve ripartire da capo con tanti giovani, non è per niente temibile quest'anno.


----------



## raducioiu (2 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora, questa juve non vincerà lo scudetto. Non sembrano quelli dell'anno scorso, assolutamente.


Il problema è che non hanno comunque avversari. E poi se continuano con la media di un rigore a partita...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora, questa juve non vincerà lo scudetto. Non sembrano quelli dell'anno scorso, assolutamente.



però hanno sempre il Top Player...l'arbitro


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora, questa juve non vincerà lo scudetto. Non sembrano quelli dell'anno scorso, assolutamente.



gli unici che possono dar fastidio , seriamente , alla rube sono i napoletani per il resto rispetto a inter , roma e soprattutto questo milan i rubentini sembrano il barca + real messi assieme


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Comunque credo che anche 11 vs 11 la partita l' avrebbe vinta la juventus.


----------



## prd7 (2 Settembre 2012)

L'udinese retrocede quest'anno poi vedrete.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'Udinese è una squadra a fine ciclo. Ha perso tutti i calciatori che hanno caratterizzato il ciclo di Guidolin. Di Natale è alla frutta. E' una squadra che deve ripartire da capo con tanti giovani, non è per niente temibile quest'anno.



Esatto, forse sono anche inferiori a noi, almeno ci siamo tolta davanti una concorrente per l'Europa.


----------



## riccardokaka (2 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora, questa juve non vincerà lo scudetto. Non sembrano quelli dell'anno scorso, assolutamente.


Si ma non hanno avversari...fanno tutti ridere quest'anno...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque credo che anche 11 vs 11 la partita l' avrebbe vinta la juventus.



Non so,sarebbe stata sicuramente più combattuta. L'Udinese non aveva iniziato male dai,secondo me poteva anche strappare un pareggio.
Beh non ha più molto senso parlare di questo.


----------



## prd7 (2 Settembre 2012)

Mah, il napoli secondo me può far molto bene.


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora, questa juve non vincerà lo scudetto. Non sembrano quelli dell'anno scorso, assolutamente.



Il problema è che questi in un modo o nell'altro le partite riescono sempre a portarsele a casa


----------



## bmb (2 Settembre 2012)

2/2. Vediamo in quante partite riusciranno a falsare l'andamento della gara.


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Grande Pozzo. Ecco l'unica utilità dell'Udinese...


----------



## Nivre (2 Settembre 2012)

Ladri come loro nessuno mai. Figli di *******


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2012)

A quanto pare mi sono perso una bella ladrata


----------



## Brontolo (2 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> L'udinese retrocede quest'anno poi vedrete.



bhe, non sarei così' drastico, ci sono squadre di gran lunga peggiori!


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Il genio di Marmotta ha già messo tutto in chiaro. Quest'anno ci saranno più rigori che mai essendoci 5 arbitri in campo. Per cui tutto normale, se avranno un rigore a partita, è logico. Niente di strano insomma.


----------



## prd7 (2 Settembre 2012)

Io non valuto in base alla qualità della rosa, ma in base alle condizioni, atmosfera ecc. La samp del 2010 2011 era da retrocessione? No. Ma l'ambiente era sfiduciato ed avevano venduti i pezzi migliori proprio come quest'Udinese.
Il villareal l'anno scorso?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora, questa juve non vincerà lo scudetto. Non sembrano quelli dell'anno scorso, assolutamente.



Onestamente non vedo avversari credibili per questa Juve.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Comunque..se non altro hanno subito gol


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

Bisogna smettere di sottovalutare l'aspetto arbitrale..... Non e' vero un ***** che gli errori si compensano e tutte queste cavolate qua la Juve e' dall'inizio della scorsa stagione che sta avendo matematicamente errori a suo favore e io punto e' che non sono errori perché gli stanno dando il risarcimento per gli anni passati bisogna avere il coraggio di dire queste cose e se fossi un dirigente di un altra grande squadra mi prendo volentieri un deferimento ma queste cose le dico ogni 2 giorni


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma come non vedete avversari per la juve? ci siamo noi che grazie a silvio lottiamo ogni anno per i vertici

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Si si, poi nicchi che vuole mandare gli arbitri in conferenza , rotfl...non li manda mai perche' tutti si lamentano...
ma come fai a non smadonnare quando vedi cose del genere?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Partita condizionata inesorabilmente!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Partita condizionata inesorabilmente!



Partita falsata, non semplicemente condizionata.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (2 Settembre 2012)

oltre all'udinese peggiore degli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2012)

per fortuna non l'ho guardata, ho preferito vedere lo united.

ho visto solo dalle statistiche che hanno espulso brkic e gli han dato un rigore dopo 10 minuti  ma leggendo i vostri commenti devo dedurre che hanno ladrato pure questa. 

senza vergogna.


----------



## Butcher (2 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chissà per quanto tempo ancora continuerà il record di imbattibilità



Mi sa che anche quest'anno...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

se l'udinese retrocedesse non mi dispiacerebbe... sono in Serie A solo per prendere un posto in Champions che poi di fatto è buttato e rompono il ***** solo a noi


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2012)

L'Udinese ha un giocatore fantastico: Basta. Quanto lo vorrei...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2012)

Visti gli highlights su DS:ROTFL


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Settembre 2012)

Sul rigore l'errore è stato espellere il portiere, perché il fallo lo fa un difensore, che però sarebbe stato espulso a sua volta in quanto chiara occasione da rete.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Sul rigore l'errore è stato espellere il portiere, perché il fallo lo fa un difensore, che però sarebbe stato espulso a sua volta in quanto chiara occasione da rete.



intanto quel presunto fallo è fuori area e poi non lo tocca nemmeno anzi è giovinco che si aggrappa un po alla maglia, forse sarò di parte ma per me non c'era nulla, è uno scontro casuale tra un giocatore e un portiere


----------



## almilan (2 Settembre 2012)

hanno regalato i loro pezzi migliori agli amiconi giuventini e adesso ne pagano le conseguenze.....


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

almilan ha scritto:


> hanno regalato i loro pezzi migliori agli amiconi giuventini e adesso ne pagano le conseguenze.....



senza quell'episodio la partita avrebbe preso una piega diversa, questo è innegabile, perchè fino ad allora la partita la stava facendo l'udinese e aveva iniziato molto bene


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

se la juve vince il campionato con meno di 20 punti di vantaggio vuol dire che son scarsi...


----------



## juventino (3 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Sul rigore l'errore è stato espellere il portiere, perché il fallo lo fa un difensore, che però sarebbe stato espulso a sua volta in quanto chiara occasione da rete.



Perfetto, la penso esattamente così.
Comunque sugli errori degli arbitri a favore della Juve parlo adesso e poi mai più:voglio credere e SPERARE che questi erroracci vengano fatti in buona fede, senza oscure trame dietro. Un'altra Calciopoli, semmai dovesse esplodere, da tifoso dela Juve ed amante del calcio non potrei sopportarla.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Settembre 2012)

Ok, errori arbitrali e condizione mentale dei giocatori dell'Udinese a parte, è comunque un 4 a 1 fuori casa. E' un risultato molto pesante, e sono già 2 vittorie in 2 partite.
Spero che qualcuno riesca a batterli prima di dicembre perchè mi stanno veramente in ****!


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

vi fate condizionare tutti dal risultato all'udinese che già veniva da una grossa delusione in champions quell'episodio gli ha tagliato le gambe, non hanno fatto neanche in tempo ad assestarsi che hanno preso pure il 2-0 a fine primo tempo a quel punto la partita è finita, quello che è successo dopo non fa testo


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> senza quell'episodio la partita avrebbe preso una piega diversa, questo è innegabile, perchè fino ad allora la partita la stava facendo l'udinese e aveva iniziato molto bene



Ma se l'Udinese dietro sbandava di brutto..Lichtsteiner ha avuto una palla clamorosa sullo 0a0 e l'ha cestinata.
La Juve è di un altro livello rispetto alle altre squadre..c'è poco da fare, hanno una mole di gioco che noi e l'Inter ci sogniamo, se poi quest'anno i loro attaccanti iniziano a segnare con continuità il campionato finisce a marzo.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (3 Settembre 2012)

rabbia e amarezza...


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma se l'Udinese dietro sbandava di brutto..Lichtsteiner ha avuto una palla clamorosa sullo 0a0 e l'ha cestinata.
> La Juve è di un altro livello rispetto alle altre squadre..c'è poco da fare, hanno una mole di gioco che noi e l'Inter ci sogniamo, se poi quest'anno i loro attaccanti iniziano a segnare con continuità il campionato finisce a marzo.



può darsi che avrebbe vinto comq ma secondo me avrebbe fatto molta più fatica, poi c'è da dire che l'udinese solo tre giorni ha giocato 120 minuti con grandissima intensità non era già facile affrontare questa partita figuriamoci se poi ti buttano fuori anche un giocatore con rigore contro e la è finita


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

Per l'Udinese questa pausa arriva ad hoc. Non ci stanno capendo più niente


----------



## ReyMilan (3 Settembre 2012)

Il Top Player mi sembra Giovinco


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia Sono imbattuti da 40 partite in campionato, spero che prima o poi la perdano una partita.


----------



## LeonFlare (3 Settembre 2012)

Salve a tutti, sono un tifoso juventino. Ieri sono rimasto incredulo all'espulsione del portiere che secondo me non ci stava assolutamente e se dobbiamo essere realisti e dire le cose come stanno il fallo parte da fuori area, quindi era punizione dal limite ma espulsione per chiara occasione da gol al difensore (Danilo). 

Mi sembra che non è stato l'arbitro a decidere per il rigore ma l'assistente di porta (Rizzoli) visto e considerato che il fischio è arrivato appunto dopo alcuni secondi di riflessione. 

In ogni caso non penso che l'udinese poteva impensierire la juventus, nel secondo tempo erano cotti per via dei 120 minuti della partita in champions.


----------



## vota DC (3 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rigore per i gobbi più espulsione del portiere. Partita finita dopo 11 minuti.



Sinceramente non pensavo fosse possibile espellere il portiere.


----------



## Pamparulez (3 Settembre 2012)

Tre partite ufficiali, tre arbitraggi (con annessi orrori/errori) a favore dei gobbi... Va anche detto che corrono come dei pazzi e hanno una voglia di vincere da applausi.. però son tre arbitraggi su tre in cui gli fischiano di tutto.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (3 Settembre 2012)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Tre partite ufficiali, tre arbitraggi (con annessi orrori/errori) a favore dei gobbi... Va anche detto che corrono come dei pazzi e hanno una voglia di vincere da applausi.. però son tre arbitraggi su tre in cui gli fischiano di tutto.



Qui bisogna mettersi d'accordo, perché se ci sono stati degli errori nei calci di rigore assegnati alla Juve, c'è stato errore anche nel rigore assegnato al Milan, in cui è Pazzini a far fallo per primo. Dire che nel caso della Juve sono favoritismi mentre nel caso del Milan un semplice errore non mi sembra corretto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Qui bisogna mettersi d'accordo, perché se ci sono stati degli errori nei calci di rigore assegnati alla Juve, c'è stato errore anche nel rigore assegnato al Milan, in cui è Pazzini a far fallo per primo. Dire che nel caso della Juve sono favoritismi mentre nel caso del Milan un semplice errore non mi sembra corretto.



mica è stato espulso il giocatore del bologna e poi sarebbe giusto analizzare la partita nel complesso, non se ti sei accorto ma tagliavento avrà ammonito almeno 7 giocatori del milan per falli normalissimi cioè ogni fallo era un ammonizione e poi il rigore dato al bologna mi sembra molto generoso..per quanto riguarda il rigore dato a noi secondo me pazzini prende posizione ed è davanti al giocatore del bologna, a quel punto il difensore lo trattiene e pazzini cerca di liberarsi aiutandosi anche lui, quando riesce a liberarsi il difensore da terra gli afferra la maglia, a quel punto è rigore netto imho, non fatevi ingannare dai giudizi di sky provate a rivederlo ragionando con la vostra testa


----------



## Principe (3 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mica è stato espulso il giocatore del bologna e poi sarebbe giusto analizzare la partita nel complesso, non se ti sei accorto ma tagliavento avrà ammonito almeno 7 giocatori del milan per falli normalissimi cioè ogni fallo era un ammonizione e poi il rigore dato al bologna mi sembra molto generoso..per quanto riguarda il rigore dato a noi secondo me pazzini prende posizione ed è davanti al giocatore del bologna, a quel punto il difensore lo trattiene e pazzini cerca di liberarsi aiutandosi anche lui, quando riesce a liberarsi il difensore da terra gli afferra la maglia, a quel punto è rigore netto imho, non fatevi ingannare dai giudizi di sky provate a rivederlo ragionando con la vostra testa



Nulla da aggiungere analisi perfetta


----------



## Tom! (3 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mica è stato espulso il giocatore del bologna e poi sarebbe giusto analizzare la partita nel complesso, non se ti sei accorto ma tagliavento avrà ammonito almeno 7 giocatori del milan per falli normalissimi cioè ogni fallo era un ammonizione e poi il rigore dato al bologna mi sembra molto generoso..per quanto riguarda il rigore dato a noi secondo me pazzini prende posizione ed è davanti al giocatore del bologna, a quel punto il difensore lo trattiene e pazzini cerca di liberarsi aiutandosi anche lui, quando riesce a liberarsi il difensore da terra gli afferra la maglia, a quel punto è rigore netto imho, non fatevi ingannare dai giudizi di sky provate a rivederlo ragionando con la vostra testa



Dai si è tuffato, il rigore non c'era e ci voleva pure l'ammonizione a Pazzini.
Non facciamo come gli interisti per favore!


----------



## Bawert (3 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mica è stato espulso il giocatore del bologna e poi sarebbe giusto analizzare la partita nel complesso, non se ti sei accorto ma tagliavento avrà ammonito almeno 7 giocatori del milan per falli normalissimi cioè ogni fallo era un ammonizione e poi il rigore dato al bologna mi sembra molto generoso..per quanto riguarda il rigore dato a noi secondo me pazzini prende posizione ed è davanti al giocatore del bologna, a quel punto il difensore lo trattiene e pazzini cerca di liberarsi aiutandosi anche lui, quando riesce a liberarsi il difensore da terra gli afferra la maglia, a quel punto è rigore netto imho, non fatevi ingannare dai giudizi di sky provate a rivederlo ragionando con la vostra testa


Il rigore del Bologna c'era, ma impressione perché é nel punto più sfigato dell'area di rigore. Se ci fosse la punizione dentro l'area sarebbe stata punizione dentro l'area.
Il rigore di Pazzini mi sembrava netto in diretta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dai si è tuffato, il rigore non c'era e ci voleva pure l'ammonizione a Pazzini.
> Non facciamo come gli interisti per favore!



non sono d'accordo, si può valutare o meno se il comportamento di pazzini è falloso ma dopo c'è la trattenuta del difensore mica si butta da solo , non è una simulazione

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Bawert ha scritto:


> Il rigore del Bologna c'era, ma impressione perché é nel punto più sfigato dell'area di rigore. Se ci fosse la punizione dentro l'area sarebbe stata punizione dentro l'area.
> Il rigore di Pazzini mi sembrava netto in diretta.



si infatti ho detto che il rigore del bologna era generoso, ho pensato la stessa cosa in diretta, questa al massima era punizione in area per gioco pericoloso di nocerino, peccato che questa regola non esista più


----------



## Tom! (3 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo, si può valutare o meno se il comportamento di pazzini è falloso ma dopo c'è la trattenuta del difensore mica si butta da solo , non è una simulazione



Per me era simulazione tutta la vita. Infatti credo che nessuno alla "moviola" abbia visto un fallo su Pazzini, nemmeno gli opinionisti più schierati. Poi vabbè si sa che il tifoso vede con occhi diversi...però cerchiamo di rimanere oggettivi!
Comunque vabbè...spero proprio che questo score bianconero non continui perché sennò non ha senso giocare!


----------



## tamba84 (3 Settembre 2012)

rigore dubbio a parte,per me non c'era,han dominato e non han rubato!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (3 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mica è stato espulso il giocatore del bologna e poi sarebbe giusto analizzare la partita nel complesso, non se ti sei accorto ma tagliavento avrà ammonito almeno 7 giocatori del milan per falli normalissimi cioè ogni fallo era un ammonizione e poi il rigore dato al bologna mi sembra molto generoso..per quanto riguarda il rigore dato a noi secondo me pazzini prende posizione ed è davanti al giocatore del bologna, a quel punto il difensore lo trattiene e pazzini cerca di liberarsi aiutandosi anche lui, quando riesce a liberarsi il difensore da terra gli afferra la maglia, a quel punto è rigore netto imho, non fatevi ingannare dai giudizi di sky provate a rivederlo ragionando con la vostra testa



Concordo, non è che se uno non cade rovinosamente il fallo non c'è, Pazzini a un certo punto ha un po' accentuato ma il fallo c'è tutto ed è rigore, altro che le scemenze che ho sentito ieri sera.


----------

